# Collingwood Alex TowCo.



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Fellas,
Just thought I'd show my latest project, Colling wood of 1981.I have installed Voith units and took quite sometime to get them working properly! She will have all working lights and is built at 1:32 so works out at 40 inches overall.I am as you can see still working on her building the mast at this stage, hopefully a couple of weeks she will be finished and I can post more pics of her sailing.I have been in contact with one of her skippers Mr george Hughes.So hopefully I can get some pics of him sailing her to see if he can still "Fly" her.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks good Andy!
She is now called Smit Collingwood and is still working on the Mersey.
Pat


----------

